# Anyone Know about Northern Electric Amps from the 50's?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my hands on one of these amps. it's in pretty good shape for its age. does anyone have an idea about them? It's call an R6 EB.thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any chance of posting a few pics of it? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

https://picasaweb.google.com/107997206133552420777/AmpsForSale#

i can't seem to be able to attach them. it's in a for sale album but it's not for sale right now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/107997206133552420777/AmpsForSale#
> 
> i can't seem to be able to attach them. it's in a for sale album but it's not for sale right now.


Nice big iron...Wild Bill will love this !!.....LOL 
(and I'm sure he will know the details about it)

I'm going to test my (limited) skills and say that is a PA amp. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like a rack mount PA speaker amp you would find in department stores


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/m/northernel_cdn_en_1.html

All radios there I believe

Found a ref to a model R6E (and the front panel does say R6EB)



> Appareils techniques de la compagnie Northern Electric
> Limited - Magnaphone Loudspeaker Intercommunication -
> Amplifier Type R6E - Microphones


Google Translate



> Technical equipment company Northern ElectricLimited - Magnaphone Loudspeaker Intercom Amplifier Type-R6E - Microphones


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Found a ref to a model R6E (and the front panel does say R6EB)


Great detective work Keeps !!

Maybe the "B" in R6EB" stands for a "Blue" front panel....LOL (sorry, I couldn't resist)
Hey...ya never know !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAH Dave  it could have been that too yes.

My late grandfather had a few rackmount PA amps at one point from a shopping centre in Richmond Hill when it was renovated into the 20th century (read that as "made ugly and uncomfortable and just not a nice place to go any more). This looks like them to a fair degree. 

The Remote Control I am interested in, is that a main power control or a way to turn off the amps input? Schematic is a bit tiny for my old eyes


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> The Remote Control I am interested in, is that a main power control or a way to turn off the amps input? Schematic is a bit tiny for my old eyes


I saved the schematic and magnified it to about 250% to 300% increase in size. 
It got too blurry and my schematic reading skills are not good enough to see anything that might be able to help you with your question.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, I cannot see where terminals R-C are located even. If it is for like a master volume on/off and not an amp on/off then it is a mic PA almost for sure.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Definitely an old, and very very good, PA amp. We had a bunch of northern Electric amps; I gave some to a friend in exchange for a TWreck build. He's been hotrodding them and selling them. You have the basis for an incredible guitar amp, as good or better than anything you can buy today at almost any price if you find the right guy to build it. BTW, Northern Electric was the Canadian cousin of the famous (and highly collectible) Western Electric in the States: Do you remember all those great old epic movies with "Sound by Western Electric" in the opening credits?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

northern electric was related to western electric who designed the bassman ... northern electric eventually became NORTEL 
back when I was a kid all of our telephones were made by NORTHERN ELECTRIC


----------

